# Druckerempfehlung...



## partitionist (15. November 2006)

Ich möchte mir einen normalen Drucker zulegen der nicht viel kosten soll, also am besten einer ohne denn ganzen schnick schnack wie z.B. Foto ausdrucken.
Ich brauche ihn nur zum drucken von Skripten die ich von der Uni haufenweise bekomme.
Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen und wie sieht es mit dem späteren säubern von Druckköpfen?


----------



## AndreG (20. November 2006)

*Re: Drucker Empfehlung...*

Moin,

Wenn du wirklich viel druckst, würde ich nach nem Laserdrucker schaun, die sind bei großen Seitenzahlen billig. Sonst musst du halt schauen was die Patronen für das jeweilige Modell kosten und danach entscheiden Brother is da relativ günstig.

Mfg Andre


----------



## partitionist (20. November 2006)

*Re: Drucker Empfehlung...*

Naja, hab mir ein Canon Pixma iP4300 geholt, soll laut test gut abgeschnitten haben.
Noch eine Frage, ich möchte mir in Zukunft ein Router mit USB Port kaufen damit ich den Drucker als Printserver verwenden kann.

1) Welches Produkt könnt ihr empfehlen?
2) Läuft der Drucker auf dem Router als Printserver? 
3) Wie funktioniert dann die konfiguration auf den einzelnen Rechnern?


----------



## AndreG (21. November 2006)

*Re: Drucker Empfehlung...*



partitionist hat gesagt.:


> 1) Welches Produkt könnt ihr empfehlen?
> 2) Läuft der Drucker auf dem Router als Printserver?
> 3) Wie funktioniert dann die Konfiguration auf den einzelnen Rechnern?



1) Das kommt drauf an wie viel du ausgeben willst.
2) Der Router stellt deinen Drucker dann dem Netzwerk zur Verfügung sprich er muß einen Printserver besitzen.
3) Da kommt es auf das Modell an aber normalerweise über die Standard Druckerfreigabe des Routers+Windows

Mfg Andre


----------



## Dr Dau (21. November 2006)

*Re: Drucker Empfehlung...*

Hallo!


AndreG hat gesagt.:


> 2) Der Router stellt deinen Drucker dann dem Netzwerk zur Verfügung sprich er muß einen Printserver besitzen.


Und genau da muss er aufpassen.
Einige FRITZ!Box Modelle (nur mal als Beispiel) haben zwar einen USB Anschluss, jedoch ist dieser lediglich dazu da einen weiteren PC via USB ins Netzwerk einzubinden.
Es ist also nicht bloss darauf zu achten ob der Router einen USB Anschluss hat, sondern ob der Router auch tatsächlich eine Printserverfunktion mit sich bringt.


Zu 1): es kommt nicht nur auf das "wie viel" an, sondern auch an die Anforderungen (z.b. ob Du W-LAN hast..... oder ob Du einen anderen Anbieter als dyndns.org hast (nicht jeder Router ist dazu in der Lage andere bzw. jeden DynDNS Anbieter zu unterstützen)).
Zu 3: eigentlich sollte beim Router eine CD mit dabei sein, die einen virtuellen Printerport einrichtet.
Ist unter NT-Systemen (dazu gehört auch XP) und Linux aber eigentlich nicht nötig..... da diese Systeme schon von Haus aus alles mitbringen (ist halt nur Handarbeit).
Anschliessend installierst Du den Druckertreiber ganz normal und wählst halt den virtuellen Printerport als Anschluss aus.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

